# Good Inverts for a Beginner



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

I am going to start cycling my tank tommorow and when it is done I was thinking of adding some inverts first before fish. What are some good inverts for a beginner that would be good for a 40 gal tank with about 1-1.5 inch of live sand and will have about 20-25 lbs of live rock to start (more will be added)


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

I claim no experience myself, as I am starting my first SW tank this week too; but through my reading nerite or turbo snails. Peppermint shrimp are very popular. Pistol Shrimp are burrowers. And Hermit crabs. 

Just make sure what you buy won't impede any future plans for your tank, (I.E. buying something that isn't reef safe) 

And from my reading, I understand that inverts can be more sensitive to water parameters ( ammonia and nitrate) than fish can.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Turbo Snails 
Bumble Bee Snails 
Nerite Snails 
Astreai Snails 
Peppermint Shrimp 
Fire Shrimp 
Cleaner Shrimp 
Scarlet Reef Hermits


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Great thanks for the advice...What about starfish I heard they are pretty good at keeping deritus out of the sand and they look pretty cool too. Any of those be a good fit for a noob or should I wait a few before those?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd wait a few months for yiur tank to mature some. They are not as easy to keep as they are made out to be.


----------

